# Error messages at the end of minor upgrade (from 12.1 to 12.2)



## quamenzullo (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello,

After having rebooted I ran the final `freebsd-update install` step and got this:


```
# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...ln: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/os-release: No such file or directory
install: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/rc.d/linux: No such file or directory
install: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/rc.d/os-release: No such file or directory
install: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/rc.d/sysvipc: No such file or directory
done.
```

I do not use CURRENT:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD myserverurl.com 12.2-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC  amd64
```

So I don't know why it is looking for a /var/db/etcupdate/current/ directory (which is missing).

Can I simply safely ignore these error messages?


----------



## trev (Dec 29, 2020)

I did on two VMs and a bare metal machine - the sky has not fallen yet.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 29, 2020)

quamenzullo said:


> I do not use CURRENT:


/var/db/etcupdate/current refers here to the current system not to a CURRENT release like 13.0-CURRENT. For info see etcupdate(8).


quamenzullo said:


> So I don't know why it is looking for a /var/db/etcupdate/current/ directory (which is missing).


There should be one. Is there a /var/db/etcupdate/log file?


quamenzullo said:


> Can I simply safely ignore these error messages?


It should be safe to ignore them, 12.1-RELEASE doesn't have those missing command scripts.
Have you checked if /etc/rc.d/linux, /etc/rc.d/os-release, /etc/rc.d/sysvipc are present in the current system?


----------



## quamenzullo (Dec 29, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> There should be one. Is there a /var/db/etcupdate/log file?


No, there isn't: the directory is empty:


```
# ll /var/db/etcupdate
total 0
```



T-Daemon said:


> Have you checked if /etc/rc.d/linux, /etc/rc.d/os-release, /etc/rc.d/sysvipc are present in the current system?


Yes, all three are there.


----------

